# South Park: The Stick of Truth



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ho appena letto che a marzo esce questo gioco di south park, pare epico a non finire


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

C'è già il topic ufficiale http://www.milanworld.net/topic-uff...-della-verita-vt640.html?highlight=south+park


----------

